# new car!..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

put a deposit down on this today after driving it / loving it on saturday 

http://www.thejcbgroup.co.uk/findacar/usedcar_detail.asp?car=573073


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks nice Kev. 

I cant help but think I prefer your Fiesta though. 

Did you have your heart set on a FN2 then? What about a Golf GTI?

Any plans for it?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, hope it serves you well..

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks fun :argie:

(I was a tad concerned what you'd gone and bought when I seen the link saying "the jcb group!!!")


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it a Type-r? Looks good either way especially the interior and sports seats.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep a Type R.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice one Kev!... Looks a good find... less miles than my 10 plate fiesta! I did always want one of these, or a scirroco GT or Golf. Is the Fiesta gone/going?

Do have a thing for "VTEC yo!!!" at the mo...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You got then? Enjoy the love/hate that is Honda black paint :wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks great kev, what's the spec of the gt model, plus is Crystal Black Metallic the same colour as nighthawk black, good choice on a great car.

How did you find the v tec, quite aggressive on the testdrive.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks great Kev.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My parents used to have a Championship White FN2.

Nice car, only downsides was it's drinking problem and the ride quality. Quite simply, it had none.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Looks nice Kev.
> 
> I cant help but think I prefer your Fiesta though.
> 
> ...


only small bits like LED bulbs, caliper paint, full on detail etc for now 
VW's don't really do anything for me tbh, did look at the older shape EP3 civic but it looks dated to me tbh..



Kriminal said:


> That looks fun :argie:
> 
> (I was a tad concerned what you'd gone and bought when I seen the link saying "the jcb group!!!")


:lol:



-PJB- said:


> Nice one Kev!... Looks a good find... less miles than my 10 plate fiesta! I did always want one of these, or a scirroco GT or Golf. Is the Fiesta gone/going?
> 
> Do have a thing for "VTEC yo!!!" at the mo...


could say that 
trading in against this Phil 



stangalang said:


> You got then? Enjoy the love/hate that is Honda black paint :wave:


yeah, tbh its never going to be perfect Matt as it'll be used daily and, shall we say 'properly' of a weekend 



Trip tdi said:


> That looks great kev, what's the spec of the gt model, plus is Crystal Black Metallic the same colour as nighthawk black, good choice on a great car.
> 
> How did you find the v tec, quite aggressive on the testdrive.


not _too_ harsh tbh, loved the noise though 
stalled it on the test drive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> My parents used to have a Championship White FN2.
> 
> Nice car, only downsides was it's drinking problem and the ride quality. Quite simply, it had none.


interesting you say that, ride did'nt feel much harder than my fiesta tbh, and alot of forums suggest around 30mpg with town driving which is what im seeing with my fiesta, town driving is what i do most of the week


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Enjoy it buddy, and welcome to word of tec 



quick word of warning, expect paint reading in the region of between 50 and 100 micons, much more than that and its not stock paint


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers kev :thumb:
(having seen some posted on here, im braced for low PTG readings )


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Best bit - the number plate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

***** sake! of all the people to pick up on that, i KNEW it would be you!! :lol:
saying that, its the first thing my old spotted lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

What do you think to the colour then kev - I love it!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Jap side:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks good Kev, will be looking forward to some more pics of it the weekend then. Bet it feels different not owning a fiesta now though lol.

Will see this at the KDS meet then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you will indeed ant, definatley coming down then?.. i'll get some more pics if i can this saturday when i go to sign paperwork 

love the colour alan, not _too_ swirly either, although i bet thats a filler heavy product on there at the mo 
unusual that its not nighthawk black actually...


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

make sure louise looks after you with the servicing!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

peanut1 said:


> make sure louise looks after you with the servicing!!!


What about the the car :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

someone at the dealer i assume Roy?...
will be going to an independent or specialist


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> What about the the car :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great just bought myself a Black Civic not a Type R but same shape. Lovely looking car in black with the red interior.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Benji471 said:


> Looks great just bought myself a Black Civic not a Type R but same shape. Lovely looking car in black with the red interior.


cheers Ben, EP3 shape i assume?..


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice one Kev, love it! :thumb:

Went to York on Saturday with my brother and he put a deposit down on a silver 2009 Type R with 17k miles..... it looks awesome!

Iain


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Iain :thumb: silver was top colour choice tbh, could'nt turn this down though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

quick question someone may be able to assist with. this has got self levelling headlights, and i think (need to check) headlight washers, if this is the case would a HID be legal and pass an MOT?...


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> quick question someone may be able to assist with. this has got self levelling headlights, and i think (need to check) headlight washers, if this is the case would a HID be legal and pass an MOT?...


If it has both then it already has them buddy

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Love it ,supercharger would make it a beast, fun to drive


----------



## br- (Feb 19, 2008)

Good choice mate! :thumb: They are a great car and hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.. Looking at the pictures I don't think it's got headlight washers which I believe only came with models that had HID's...

Anway best of luck with it!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Audriulis said:


> Love it ,supercharger would make it a beast, fun to drive


would indeed, seen one or two kicking round on www.civinfo.com 



br- said:


> Good choice mate! :thumb: They are a great car and hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine.. Looking at the pictures I don't think it's got headlight washers which I believe only came with models that had HID's...
> 
> Anway best of luck with it!


cheers, if it has'nt then i'll just get some osram nightbreakers probably


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Show off Yummy motor mate enjoy. 3 day detail and a nice super sealant to protect her. Does she have a name yet mate? Dorris sounds nice :thumb: And that interior :argie::argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers mate :thumb:
:lol: @ Doris, love the interior too. they nearly had to prize me out of it lol.

(and yes, big detail coming when the snow does one )


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cheers mate :thumb:
> :lol: @ Doris, love the interior too. they nearly had to prize me out of it lol.
> 
> (and yes, big detail coming when the snow does one )


Yea i feel sorry for your mum having to bring your tea out to you in the car:lol: And in this weather:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
tbh, probably won't be detailed til april / may


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Poor *Doris*


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks tidy Kev i like the interior on these and gear change position is good


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks tidy Kev i like the interior on these and gear change position is good


cheers Derek :thumb:
yep, the pedals are very well placed for heel-toe as well (need to learn that for when i go on track )


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks very nice Kev. Hope you have many miles of fun in it.:car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Will, sure i will


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice motor there kev :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

slutty...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dennis said:


> Nice motor there kev :thumb:


thanks dennis 



Grizzle said:


> slutty...


not sure how to answer that Graham  :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

had to be done 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WickedKar...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6166880786194593370


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

At least you can drive it away Kev and not need the services of a recovery truck like some cars......:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: 
(just off to get Deano to ban you........  :lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just saying in general


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, yeah


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

once i got a chance to drive one of those type r ... lovely car ... very impressed of boot space ... i could put two cows without a problem in there ... and also i would take a time to find my shopping in there and at this same time i could play the game "hide and seek"  but anyway ... very good car ! enjoy ...!
p.s older looks far better


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, cheers :thumb:
apparently, this shape civic isn't much shorter than its 5 door brother, really is like a tardis inside


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

so thats why a lot of space in the back ... im 6ft+ and i have a lot of legroom at the back  even when i adjusted front seat by mine configuration


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> you will indeed ant, definatley coming down then?.. i'll get some more pics if i can this saturday when i go to sign paperwork
> 
> love the colour alan, not _too_ swirly either, although i bet thats a filler heavy product on there at the mo
> unusual that its not nighthawk black actually...


Yeah, looks like I'll be down. I've got no work that weekend so will probably come down, will double check with Russ if I can jump in wi him, but if not I'll still prob come down.

Any plans for this?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cleaningfreak said:


> so thats why a lot of space in the back ... im 6ft+ and i have a lot of legroom at the back  even when i adjusted front seat by mine configuration


yep, im around 6ft too and theres an mile of space


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> Yeah, looks like I'll be down. I've got no work that weekend so will probably come down, will double check with Russ if I can jump in wi him, but if not I'll still prob come down.
> 
> Any plans for this?


i'll put you on the list then 
not much really to start with, LED's, skunk2 gearknob ive got my eye on, calipers need painting, engine tart up bits and if i can, connect my ipod to the OEM stereo


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Look forward to my test drive!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thanks dennis
> not sure how to answer that Graham  :lol:


By telling me you love me?? lmao :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great car, forget all the handling talk - they still handle very well on road. Bit different from the normal turbo hot hatches out there.

Good prices too.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

well done mate i bet you are like a kid on christmas eve!

look forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great purchase kev, you'll love it. ive seen some of your posts on civinfo which is a great forum too, see you over there.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> By telling me you love me?? lmao :lol:


in that case, love you!  :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wanner69 said:


> Great purchase kev, you'll love it. ive seen some of your posts on civinfo which is a great forum too, see you over there.


yep, finding it a very good forum so far - the wiki on there is brill too


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> in that case, love you!  :lol:


:argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only said it cos your a few miles away and have'nt put your name down for the KDS meet lol - actually, why have'nt you?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

looks very neat and tidy Kev . What's it feel like compared to the Fez?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

different league Aaron, i mean its 'only' another 70bhp but its just so different (better) in every way, brakes are alot sharper than i thought they would be too (discs all round, 300mm up front).


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic, I test drove both the Diesel and Petrol 1.6 Fiesta Zetec S's on Saturday as i'm looking to replace my MK 5 Fiesta as a run around to work and back.

They both felt meh and didn't feel as nice as my 11 year old Fiesta. NO Way are there worth £17000.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats why i don't buy new :lol:
for £17k, you can get an FN2 mugen200  
i'll persuade you to go Jap lol


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

I would love a Jap, but decided house comes before 2 really nice cars.

What ever i get needs to be fairly sensible as i'll just get the urge to drive fast if not.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EP3 civics go for <£6k now for good ones...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paperwork all done, collect next saturday 
expect a detailing thread some time soon (ish)


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Like a kid in a candy store!!
Hope all goes well!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool car... I like them, but the red carpet looks a but OTT (or I'm just getting old).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the later i think Jody


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

turboyamaha said:


> Like a kid in a candy store!!
> Hope all goes well!


indeed, thanks Dave


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> EP3 civics go for <£6k now for good ones...


I just bought a black one with FSH & 58k on the clock for £4k


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bargain that Clark :thumb:


----------

